# New member!



## dmfh1272 (Aug 20, 2012)

im not much of a computer person but when i am on i have read and followed many post from this site for a long time and figured i would participate


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2012)

dmfh1272, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 21, 2012)

by the way im 6-1


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 21, 2012)

222lbs


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 21, 2012)

25 bf


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 21, 2012)

28yrs old


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 21, 2012)

male


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 21, 2012)

8x6


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## charley (Aug 21, 2012)

welcome* !!!*


----------



## brazey (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

dmfh1272 said:


> im not much of a computer person but when i am on i have read and followed many post from this site for a long time and figured i would participate



Welcome to IMF


----------

